# 1ST BOW HUNT



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I'll be going on my first bow hunt this weekend at a buds lease in junction. I'll be trying to stick a doe or two.

He says i need to wash all my clothes in scent free detergent, scent free shampoo, soap, etc. How many of yopu use all this scent free stuff. I don't think it's needed.

I'll post a report when i get back.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Jfreeman said:


> I'll be going on my first bow hunt this weekend at a buds lease in junction. I'll be trying to stick a doe or two.
> 
> He says i need to wash all my clothes in scent free detergent, scent free shampoo, soap, etc. How many of yopu use all this scent free stuff. I don't think it's needed.
> 
> I'll post a report when i get back.


Please don't take this negative, but don't waste your money on that stuff, get plenty of that natural foraging Cedar from that area, grind it up in your hands and smear it on your under layers/under arms"outside clothing only" inside your head gear and cover your final layer with it too, also wipe your bow down with it other than your string/cable or slide bar!

Scent free detergent is .....well i'll make some people mad on here that throw their $$ away on that junk! All of the luck to you and dress warm!;]


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

Rewash it if it was washed in a scented laundry detergent. As far as the scent free stuff, well catchy summed it up, save the $$$. Play the wind and good luck.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

I would definetly rewash with any unscented detergent so that you dont smell like a hawian brees or lavender. lol. Like catchy suggested, rub all your clothes in cedar and when done hunting change as soon as possible in order to not soak up in other camp smells. I like to lay mine out on a cedar bush to air out. As far as the scent killer detergents go, one advantage they do have is that they don't contain any UV brightners like most other detergents, which is one thing deer can pick up on. When it comes to soap I do use the scent killer all in one soap mainly because it is scent free and is easy to pick up when I am in the hunting section. Soap, like the detergent, is more about being scent free than the scent killer type of products. Any kind of unnatural/artificial odors you can eliminate the better off you are. Good luck to you this weekend!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

What I think (actually I KNOW) is important is the scent trail you leave while walking. Often times leather boots have all kinds of smells in them that leave a tell tale sign of where you walked. The best advice I could give is to where rubber boots and try to put your pants cuffs in them. Don't rub your body agaist tree limbs on the way to your stand. If you have a choice, walk on more barren land or shorter grass. Usually no matter how hard you try or what you do, a deer's nose is good enough to get you downwind of your body. Set up so that the deer activity you expect to see is upwind.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> What I think (actually I KNOW) is important is the scent trail you leave while walking. Often times leather boots have all kinds of smells in them that leave a tell tale sign of where you walked. The best advice I could give is to where rubber boots and try to put your pants cuffs in them. Don't rub your body agaist tree limbs on the way to your stand. If you have a choice, walk on more barren land or shorter grass. Usually no matter how hard you try or what you do, a deer's nose is good enough to get you downwind of your body. *Set up so that the deer activity you expect to see is upwind.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> #1 main point. Don't worry about scent free stuff....


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

*dont go overboard*

there seem to be a bunch of people that go all scent free , then thoose that dont at all..

like was stated earlier i think that keeping your trail in scent free as possible and sittin down wind of activity, and camo to try to blend in best as possible , probably all you really need .. now spend as much as you like , you couldnt make it worse by doin more in my mind...but thats up to you.

i personally spray a light spray on the boots and outerlayer with scent killer, seems to work for me, bottle was like 6 or 8 bucks and still workin on the first bottle...and i dont always sit down wind of activity , and only spooked deer when i sneeze or cough :rotfl:


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

Wear rubber boots or some sort of boot that is water proof. If available step in fresh cow poop. Wash off when back at camp. Works great. Playing the wind is the best.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the input. This is a good friend of mine but he is super anal about everything. People bow hunted long before all these gimmick scent control products.

I do plan to use rubber boots and hunt the right stand for the wind conditions. I'll try the cedar technique to.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

use a half of box of baking soda when you wash your clothes. If you want to make some cheap cover scent boil some cedar or pine needles in a big pot and for a couple of hours till it gets concentrated down and put in a spray bottle and apply liberally. Another thing is get a crytal deoterate. They sell them at whole foods.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Step in a couple of cow pies on the way to your stand and hunt the wind.

I try to stay as scent free as possible, but, I don't get fanatical about it. 

Also, keep it in perspective....you are hunting does. If you play the wind, I'm sure you will get plenty of opportunities.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

all good advice,......what I do is hunt "stupid' animals, I can't seem to kill the smart ones?


----------

